# *Official Daniel Cormier vs Jeff Monson Pre/Post Fight Thread*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thread for discussing this fight from the Strikeforce: Overeem vs Werdum show.​


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Other than the main event, Im the most excited about this fight. Two elite grappling muscle sharks going at it. Should be a tremendous battle but my money is on the olympian. Mad respect for Monson but I think the freakish wrestling abilities of Cormier will keep monson on his back trying for submissions the whole time and failing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Now this is a fight I would bet on!

Cormier is so overrated already.. he is going to lose clearly by stoppage second, third I guess!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Intriguing fight, Cormiers biggest test to date and i think this will tell us a lot about Cormier. I'm picking Cormier by TKO early on, but i won't be suprised at all if he wins a UD as Monson is a tough dude. Cormier should dominate the stand up, and stuff the takedowns from Monson when needed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson looks like he is in shape for his return to the big time, looks like he has trimmed down a bit as well.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea he lost a good 5-10 pounds of fat so he got a bit leaner. Definitely one of the most intimidating mma fighters on the planet. Looks like he could be the ring leader of the Aryan brotherhood.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Cormier is going to win this but I'm going to place a bet on Monson anyway, he will give you 4 times your money on unibet. Thats just too good not to bet on.
I actually think Monson has a bigger skillset than Cormier but it's a very bad stylistic matchup.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Monson looks like he is in shape for his return to the big time, looks like he has trimmed down a bit as well.


Excellent :thumbsup:

Comier is going to gas out in the second Round andMonson will have his way with him I am sure.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cormier and his superior wrestling should take this.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to see if Cormier deserves half the hype he has. Should run through Monsoon but will have to see what happens.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Monson's stand up is being underatted by everybody here, Monson's striking has looked worse than it is because he has T Rex arms but Cormier is actually stubbier. I don't think Monson has ever had a reach advantage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Definite wrestling UD for Cormier here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there something wrong with Cormier's glove? Why is he cutting Monson up so much?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yawn...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cormier definitely has been working on that stand up.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

monson looks terribly slow out there.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Monson's got nothing in this fight so far. If he can't get it down somehow he won't stand a chance in this fight.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> monson looks terribly slow out there.


He does, I expected him to look faster because is slimmed down.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Monson will be taken out soon. He about to gas.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think Monson's stand up is being underatted by everybody here, Monson's striking has looked worse than it is because he has T Rex arms but Cormier is actually stubbier. I don't think Monson has ever had a reach advantage.


No, he is a really bad striker.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Monson apparently isn't giving Cormier much of a reason to try some takedowns. Doesn't want to chance a sweep.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm liking what i'm seeing atm.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, monson looks bewildered by cormier's standup.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

bum rush needs to happen. lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> No, he is a really bad striker.


It looks bad tonight but go watch his fight with Barnett and it looks much better, he even dropped Josh in that fight. I think he just is to slow now. Age has definitely caught up alot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

At least Cormier got into better shape for this fight so we can see how good of an athlete he really is.



Toxic said:


> It looks bad tonight but go watch his fight with Barnett and it looks much better, he even dropped Josh in that fight. I think he just is to slow now. Age has definitely caught up alot.


Barnett isn't any kind of good at striking.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Easy UD for Cormier.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome performance by Cormier.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i wasn't impressed with either fighter. 

griggs vs cormier, set it up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please never let any of the old crappy fighters like Monsoon, V. Overeem, Yvel and others fight in top shows ever again...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> i wasn't impressed with either fighter.
> 
> griggs vs cormier, set it up.


Cormier would take the cake pretty easily.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cormier completely sonned Monson.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

impressed i am, look forward to watching cormier vs grigs


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Cormier would take the cake pretty easily.


Well I would think he could just take him down and lay on him the entire fight but you never know with these wrestlers who start having a bit of success standing. With all the holes I saw in his striking game tonight he could definitely get KOed.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

wish he had some killer instinct in this fight..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well I would think he could just take him down and lay on him the entire fight but you never know with these wrestlers who start having a bit of success standing. With all the holes I saw in his striking game tonight he could definitely get KOed.


At least he didn't go all King Mo here and didn't rush in foolishly getting knocked out in the process. His stand-up looked pretty crisp IMO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> At least he didn't go all King Mo here and didn't rush in foolishly getting knocked out in the process. His stand-up looked pretty crisp IMO.


I thought his hand speed was really nice and he put his punches together well which is probably a tribute to him getting in better shape. When I saw him fight early on he looked like a fat slob. He looked like an athlete tonight. The openings he leaves and his head placement when throwing are gigantic though even a mediocre striker should be able to land the counter straight on his chin at will. If he fought smart there is no way he should lose to Griggs but his defense just isn't there boxing so it wouldn't be smart for him to stand long with a tough brawler.


----------

